# Cooler as front seat in a Cat



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

What is downside of placing cooler about 18 back from front yoke and using it for passengers to sit on. My concern is that it would be fine for flatter stuff, but if it were from float tube to float tube would impede water from coming threw frame. I have full cargo floor from front to rear yoke made of mesh by Stitches 'N Stuff if that matters. Maybe I don't want it to come threw frame? This my first Cat, and I know sometimes I wish my 13' self bailed raft would allow water to instantly run threw it. Any wisdom and experience would be greatly appreciated. I do realize the balance issues and will have a seat available on rear yoke for when we are not carrying gear in the rear.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

Having the heavy cooler away from the center of the boat can make it harder to spin or throw your trim off depending on how the rest of the boat is weighted.

Also, make sure you're not going to wack your passenger with an oar handle.

Personally I wouldn't be too worried about the waves passing through. If it's a gear boat, something's going to be in that spot. If you're running IV-V, probably more of a concern.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

I prefer to set my cooler behind me and let passengers sit on it there. 
Gives your riders a little drier ride, and keeps them out of your way. You end up rowing from forward of center, and lets you have some of that "flow through" effect your looking for.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

It depends on what you are running and how you are packed. I would rather have a cooler of beer in front of me than to have to have a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have run a open bay in front on hells canyon with two people up front.... I ran it like that on hells for the fishing aspect... otherwise my passenger rides behind me and I have a cooler and dry box in the very front...


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I run close to an open bay in my rowing section with a 12" wooden platform with 50% covered with 2x2 slats plus about 16" of fully open. My wife likes the urinal opportunity that this offers.

The passenger foot section in the front is all 50% slat coverage. 

The rest of my 12' frame is all obstructed by dryboxes, coolers etc

I dont have much a concern in big rapids because the cat still cuts through better than any raft as far as stability. Maybe even with this blockage it still lets enough water through to tame the class III- IV rapids that i occasionally run.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Water flows between the tubes of a cat and crashes into the first obstacle it encounters. It is already several feet past the bow and beneath the cat. With momentum, a cat can ride over taller haystacks than a raft, which will be slipping right or left after encountering a wave, and will continue to track foward. Keep the space between your tubes above waterline and you will appreciate the benefits of a cat.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info, keep it coming. I think I am going to set up the first two crossbars that sit behind the front yoke for a Canyon Mariner cooler. Welding in front to back spreaders between them to completely circle and hang it. I will be using this for passengers when on over night trips while carrying all the rest of gear in the rear. When I want to run Big stuff daily I will just remove cooler and replace it with a deck/ seat made of foam, epoxy and fiberglass that fits in same bay and allow water to pass threw.


----------



## rudy8655 (May 7, 2012)

Keeps you drier and your passengers wetter. Depending on how you rig it it can be tough for your passengers to finds something to hold on too that doesn't seem like an entrapment hazard.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

Rudy, I was thinking about using something like the "Love Handles" from Stiches n' Stuff.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BamaRafter said:


> When I want to run Big stuff daily I will just remove cooler and replace it with a deck/ seat made of foam, epoxy and fiberglass that fits in same bay and allow water to pass threw.


Sounds like a surfboard! :lol:

A plywood seat/table would also fit the bill. Add crazy creek chairs or a paco pad as appropriate to fit your passengers' comfort needs.



BamaRafter said:


> Rudy, I was thinking about using something like the "Love Handles" from Stiches n' Stuff.


Screw these to the ply seat, or strap them to the crossbar:
Thermo-plastic Handle on 1in Black Tubular Nylon Webbing


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

MT4Runner,
That looks just like the handle on Stitches N' Stuff's "Love handles" too bad I can't sew worth anything.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Even though double thick, plastic cooler lids that are used as a seat or step, seem to eventually warp from this kind of use; then the sealing ability is not so great. A nice thick Paco or two on the long kitchen table with a supportive Crazy Creek or similiar chair makes for a great passenger seat; may help prolong the life of your gear.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*Love Handles by Herb not Jan*

Jan at Stiches just sells the Love handles they are made and designed by a guy named Herb from Oregon or Washington I think.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

BamaRafter said:


> Jan at Stiches just sells the Love handles they are made and designed by a guy named Herb from Oregon or Washington I think.


I think it works better for me if i can imagine I'm grabbing a hold of Jan's love handles!


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

I know I have ascended to the ranks of acceptance here on Mountain Buzz now that the infamous Avatard has posted on my thread.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Uhh. Descended?


----------

